# New Rally - Maker Heights - Rame Peninsula Cornwall



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

After some wrangling we have a finalised date and approval for a rally at Maker Heights in cornwall.

the dates are the weekend of 22nd July 2005

Facilities are Fresh Water, WC Emptying, Rubbish bins

The thing about Maker heights is the situation 

Take a look at the website http://www.makerheightscentre.ik.com/

Anyway its been added to the rally organiser on the left

so please submit your entries


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

we're up for it this time!


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Us too! Can't wait to get back there - wonderful location and surrounding area.

See our visit last year here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

See you all there?

Barry


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Just a little too far for us Northerners I'm afraid,..besides we're going abroad the following day!!

M&D


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We hope to go, enjoyed it last time we were there, superb spot for a rally.

Pictures of our stay at Maker (sept 2004) in the other thread that is running:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite5311-.html

Mike


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Just seen some of Barry and Sues photos, really wish I could be there.

I'll make sure I leave room for 2006 in my diary.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

We enjoyed our stay at Maker, unfortunately will not be able to make the rally. Hope that you all have a good time.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I believe this rally was cancelled - perhaps someone can actually confirm this. Not exactly sure why, but I seem to recall Dave set it up, I booked and marked it on calendar, it was then cancelled, reinstated and I thought cancelled again.

Please whoever was doing this rally, confirm if it is still on, I don't think it is only the rally list anymore, and if it has been cancelled, perhaps this thread should be removed or something

Carol


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

carol said:


> I believe this rally was cancelled - perhaps someone can actually confirm this. Not exactly sure why, but I seem to recall Dave set it up, I booked and marked it on calendar, it was then cancelled, reinstated and I thought cancelled again.
> 
> Please whoever was doing this rally, confirm if it is still on, I don't think it is only the rally list anymore, and if it has been cancelled, perhaps this thread should be removed or something
> 
> Carol


Hello Carol

We like wise but it was definately cancelled something to do with insuranc.

Motorhomer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Fraid so, a month ago. See posts from BillD in:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=500

Dave


----------

